# Kustom Defender 5H Tube Amp/w1 x 12 Stack-$135.00



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

This is on sale today at Hello Music for $135.00 and if this is your first purchase you can take another $30.00 off (use Code: HM30NEW for the discount). This is a no-brainer deal if you're in the market for this kind of amp and maybe even if you're not.










http://www.hellomusic.com/ec/DealMain.aspx?did=14042

Reviews:

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/amplifiers-effects/kustom-defender-5h-guitar-amp-head


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I just ordered one. I couldn't pass up such a deal. With my discount it came to $114.00 with shipping.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Aaauuuuuggghhhhh!!!!!!!!!! 

*why do they do stuff like this when it's rent week?!!! 

*


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> Aaauuuuuggghhhhh!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *why do they do stuff like this when it's rent week?!!!
> 
> *


Sorry, Cheezer. That's the way it goes sometimes, unfortunately.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Just one knob? How many tricks with this pony? Maybe meant to be cranked all the time.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

starjag said:


> Just one knob? How many tricks with this pony? Maybe meant to be cranked all the time.


I'll just use my Digitech RP-255 with it. That will add quite a few "knobs" to this plain Jane amp. I wish it was a Roland VG-99 I was adding.....perhaps down the road.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

What, no effects loop? 8P


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i said screw the rent, and was gonna get one anyhow, when i learned you have to use a c.c.
well, i just sent off the final payment to a card i've been paying on for 6 yrs. i can't bring myself to use it, at least for a while.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sulphur said:


> What, no effects loop? 8P


The RP-255 has a 20 second looper.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> i said screw the rent, and was gonna get one anyhow, when i learned you have to use a c.c.
> well, i just sent off the final payment to a card i've been paying on for 6 yrs. i can't bring myself to use it, at least for a while.


Wise decision Cheezer. There will be another deal next week or next month. There always is.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> This is on sale today at Hello Music for $135.00 and if this is your first purchase you can take another $30.00 off (use Code: HM30NEW for the discount). This is a no-brainer deal if you're in the market for this kind of amp and maybe even if you're not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you have to be a member ?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> There will be another deal next week or next month. There always is.


they have a pretty good one there right now, but not something i'm interested in atm.
i will be keepin an eye on that site though


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

dang, I guess I missed this one. a shame, I've been looking for a low wattage practice amp.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

LaRSin said:


> do you have to be a member ?


You don't have to be a member to see the deals. You can have them send you the deals to you email address every day. However, when you buy you have to register if you order on line or you can call their toll free number. I would recommend the toll free number for Canadians as their on line order doesn't work that well for Canadian orders.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Cary said:


> dang, I guess I missed this one. a shame, I've been looking for a low wattage practice amp.


Have them put you on their daily email list.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow they have a Princeton Reverb RI for 725$ today, I had never heard of that site, thanks!

HELLO MUSIC: Best deals on guitars, keyboards, amps, basses & recording studios

View attachment 753


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Zurn: And seeing you're close to the USA border, you could order your stuff and have them hold it at the UPS store in St. Albans or Plattsburg and pick it up there which would save you shipping and brokerage fees to Canada. Shipping my Kustom Half Stack cost me $9.00 to Niagara Falls, NY. To have it shipped across the border to St. Catharines (15 minutes further) would cost me around $50.00. I might even get away without paying tax if the border guard is in a good mood that day.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, I got over and picked up the amp today. I haven't had a lot of time with it but the sound is clean until you crank it up a bit and you get some distortion just like is promised. This is my first tube amp and I'm surprised how loud 5 watts is. It's not as loud as my Traynor DG-60R but it's way louder than I can stand in my basement. I'm going to go and spend some more time with it and get another cord tomorrow and connect my RP-255 with it. That will make it much more interesting.


----------



## mechanic (Apr 1, 2010)

edit some more


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

I never played the amp but the extension cab alone sells on the net for $99. I bought one, stuck an Eminence C-Rex in it and changed the grille cloths to match my SCXD. It's a very nice cabinet actually. It even has a wood baffle board.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Mojo Music in Oakville has the head for $99! Not sure about the cost of the cab but likely discounted as well.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

BEACHBUM said:


> I never played the amp but the extension cab alone sells on the net for $99. I bought one, stuck an Eminence C-Rex in it and changed the grille cloths to match my SCXD. It's a very nice cabinet actually. It even has a wood baffle board.


Great idea! It makes a nice matched pair.


----------

